# Critique this colt please!



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a mutual friend of mine's 2 yr old grulla QH stud colt. She wants to keep him a stallion and offer him for breeding. I forgot his exact parentage, sorry.

Please critique him, BE HONEST you won't hurt my feelings because personally I feel he's not stallion quality, but that is MHO. I just want to know what other horse people think, thanks!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

i am not an expert by any means.........but I think he should be a gelding. He's still young but those loooooong pasterns scare me a lot! And he looks to have a very short ,thin neck that looks totally out of proportion with the rest of his body. He has a decent hip I think and a cute, sweet looking face and maybe he's going through a gangling period...........but his lower legs are not looking good to me.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

short neck, a bit downhill, looooong pasterns and could be a little cow hocked are the main things i see. however he is only young so as already said he could be going through a stage. i would say geld him though. i cant see his neck all of a sudden becoming proportionate to his body


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He doesn't look like stud quality to me. Something about his neck I don't like much. However it's cute horse and would be eye-catching gelding in show ring.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

His neck seems to...thin. He is very flashy though!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i think he should be a gelding....i love his color but his confo isnt great, In my opinion


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Gelding def..... the world does not need any more horses! lol. He's a very pretty horse, but I would not want to pass his pasterns onto other horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not stallion material, but would make a nice gelding. Very flashy color!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a great neck attachment point, flat wither, downhill, steep croup, and LONG pasterns!!!

Yes, he is flashy.. and a great color, and he will make a good gelding, but he is NOT stallion quality, sorry. (Problem is, because he's such a flashy color he will attract attention.. if he were sorrel he wouldn't. A good color doesn't make a good horse.)


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Geld him.
There's nothing that "pops" out at me, besides his color. He doesn't have great conformation, but he'd definatly be an awesome gelding.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I breed Quarter Horses and if that thing ever came near my mares I would lose it. Ahh...look at those legs and his neck. Terrible.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

LONG pasterns. That stands out to me as the most severe fault on him. The other things, he could grow out of, but those pasterns are not getting any shorter. Those pasterns are at huge risk of breaking down with heavy riding as he ages, and that could be passed to foals. As a riding gelding, I would even keep an eye on how hard I worked him to keep him healthy and strong. 

In a stallion, I want a horse that will stay strong and sound, even when being performed on heavily. (in addition to other things). 

He does have a lovely color though - would be a nice eye catcher in the show ring.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, long pasterns and not a great neck (though I think maybe his neck isn't quite as short as it looks in that photo...still not an ideal shape). Pasterns would be his most worrisome fault to me as well.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with basically everyone. He should be gleded. He is gorgeous, but that doesn't make him stud quality. I do not like his long pasterns because I have had to deal with horses with long pasterns and its not fun.


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your honest replies. At this time she's heck bent on keeping him a stallion. She sent him off to train w' some lady near her. I have yet to see this colt in person, but I still wish she would geld him.

Jenn


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he's a cute guy but I don't think he is stallion material by any means. There are so many stallions around already. Are you interested in buying him?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Geld for sure. Too much slop to the pasturns puts too much pressure on the sesamoid bones at the back of the fetlock joint and on the navicular bone. Long slopped pasturns are weak, it allows the fetlock joint to decend too low when the horse is running. Too much strain can cause cracking or fracturing of the sesamoid bones. It can also put too much strain on the tendons and ligaments and too. A horse with long pasturns will have a smoother gait but is a greater risk for seamoiditis. (imflammation of the sesamoid bones). Also can cause bowed tendons and ligament injuries. A horse with slopped pasturns also develops arthritis, which can result in ring bone.

Personally i don't think that long pasturns should be carried on in horses more then they already are.

Very pretty tho, love the color a real mouse grey.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with everything said, although, I absolutely hate his head.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I also think he has a strange looking head.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Head is too big for his body. Which throws off balance :wink:


----------

